# [Las Vegas Henderson] D&D Fantasy Craft Game - Looking for players!



## TreChriron (Apr 2, 2013)

*Dark Portals*

Nothing will be the same.

The coming of the Horrors was heralded by the sound of a trumpeting. Not a real musical instrument per se, but an off-tuned harmony of low humming and echoing hollow sounds that cut deep to your core. The alien sounds crept from nowhere and everywhere leaving only a feeling of fear and uncertainty. The wisest and smartest worked feverishly to determine what the trumpets heralded. The knowledge, it if was ever to be found, evaded the brightest elders from your lands.

By the time your people realized what was happening, the Horrors were everywhere. Rending innocents, corrupting the weak, destroying the very places you called home. Darkness spread across the sky and an unstoppable blight spread ruin across the land. As the last remnants of civilization barricaded themselves holding fast against their impending doom, the world-walkers found you. Before your eyes, a portal appeared, and the remaining few of your world were saved before the Horrors crashed in to take you.

The warmth of a new sky and unfamiliar smells of a new place overwhelm your senses. From the top of Gateway Spire you look across the vast sprawling city of Infinity, the last refuge for a million lost souls. The guides explain your predicament. How the Horrors have taken your world and you must live here now amongst the other displaced from many other worlds. The Portal to your world has gone dark. None may return there.

For most, the loss of home and loved ones is too much to bear. They will make do in this new place, and eke out a living as best they can. You are not like most. You will not sit idly by while the Horrors take world after world. You approach one the world-walkers. He sees you and a knowing look appears on his face as he meets your eyes.

"I understand where you heart is." he states warmly, bringing a calm to your angry chest. "I will introduce you to someone. Someone with a plan. Someone who wants to take back the dark worlds from the Horrors as much as you do."

The brave world-walker leads you from the spire to a large cathedral where you stand before an impossibly old man.

"I am Saul. High Elder of The Order." The old man begins, with a strength of voice that belies his age.

"We protect Infinity. We harness the ancient Portals for the good of Imkind. We collect the knowledge of a thousand worlds. We seek an end to the reign of the Horrors. Join us. You will have your revenge."

-----

D&D Fantasy Craft Game - Looking for players!

Experienced GM (30+ years) seeks fun-focused players who want to get involved in a longer-term campaign. Get in on the first sessions!

*System:* d20 D&D variant called Fantasy Craft - if you're familiar with D&D you'll pick up on this game in no time. A super fun system! Learn more here --> http://www.crafty-games.com/product_catalog/fantasycraft

*Setting:* I am writing a setting to publish called Dark Portals. This is the scrawl you read at the top.  You play refugees and displaced heroes from one of the dark worlds - a place taken by the Horrors. You are part of an order that protects Imkind ("all people") from the Portals and the Horrors. The order seeks knowledge from other worlds to learn about and eventually combat the Horrors. As a world-walker, you travel to undiscovered worlds, explore them, open new avenues of trade and contact, plumb the depths of long-forgotten ruins, and gather as much magic and knowledge as possible in hopes that someday the order will learn how to stop the Horrors.

*Date/Time slot 1:* SAT 6pm - 12am (the "longer" game)
*Date/Time slot 2:* SUN 5pm - 9pm (the "shorter" game).

*Slot 1 seats:* 5 available! (total of 5 players)
*Slot 2 seats:* 2 available! (total of 4 players)

Contact me ASAP if you're interested in a seat. I give new players a couple sessions for us to try each other out. Then we decide if we're a good fit.

The game room is pet free, smoke free, and drama free. I allow electronic devices at the table as long as they don't distract (no ringers or beeps, no surfing the interwebs). Wi-fi available.

This is a BYOS (bring your own stuff) gaming experience. We don't provide food or beverages. Please bring snacks, drinks to sustain yourself.

I look forward to gaming with you!


----------

